# Jade The Sable GSD



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Great and fun captioned spycam videos with Jade the Sable GSD : LINK


the Instagram account can be viewed HERE

Enjoy!


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

I love the Jade Videos <3


----------

